# Cigars and Italian Grappa...at Atlantic



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Great combo.... Cabaiguan Guapo and a 3 year old Torano Exodus....VERY NICE NIGHT!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

sounds like a very enjoyable evening


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Fantastic combo; thanks for sharing, Mario.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice  You've been gone for a couple/few days. Thought customs might have picked you up :biggrin:


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing! I do love me some cigar ****.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Mario oh Mario---Now to me the last pic speaks for itself---I knew all along you had a walk in humi somewhere in your house---Nice Pic's Bro!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Grappa=yucky I have tried it many times. Reminds me of the Everclear days!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Can't speak for the Grappa - but those Toranos are mighty tasty!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm with John on the Grappa.
Glad to see some input from the LK.
You are without a doubt one of the people that keeps me coming back to this site.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great looking combo


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm with John on the Grappa.
> Glad to see some input from the LK.
> You are without a doubt one of the people that keeps me coming back to this site.


Thanks alot Nick... ....you are one of my favs as well brother!

To be fair about the Grappa...I had a VERY similar opinion as well. When my friend Vinnie called me up before heading to the shop, he said he was bringing Grappa....I paused for a moment and said are you sure...that shit is STRONG! He said, nahh...this one is good.

I enjoy beers as you know with smokes, as well as the harder stuff...but let me tell you, I was pleasantly surprised. This particular Grappa is smoother. More like a cognac and darker in color as well. VERY DIFFERENT from my first experience with Grappa which had me on the floor. See that was a different animal. It was totally clear and a real high end Italian brand...it came from a good friend of mine who is a real zip..lol...now that shit was crazy strong and there was no way you can smoke with that stuff. But this brand seems to be lighter and I was happy with it. Just a note in case you see this particular brand around...worth a try!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I shouldn't say anything cause I don't drink the hard stuff at all anymore.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm with John on the Grappa.
> Glad to see some input from the LK.
> You are without a doubt one of the people that keeps me coming back to this site.


as well as you---just my $0.02


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

I have yet to try Grappa with a cigar, I usually really enjoy the stuff but hadn't thought to pair it up. Now I am going to go out and give it a try!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like an enjoyable time there Mario.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> ......
> 
> This particular Grappa is smoother. More like a cognac and darker in color as well. VERY DIFFERENT from my first experience with Grappa which had me on the floor. See that was a different animal. It was totally clear and a real high end Italian brand...it came from a good friend of mine who is a real zip..lol...now that shit was crazy strong and there was no way you can smoke with that stuff. But this brand seems to be lighter and I was happy with it. Just a note in case you see this particular brand around...worth a try!


Glad you pointed out the difference between this one and the other one you had. I've only had the stuff directly from Italy and it was hard-core. Not bad, but it did hit hard. I'll have to look for this brand and give it a try.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

looks like a great time


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Very nice  You've been gone for a couple/few days. Thought customs might have picked you up :biggrin:


HAHAHA!!! Mario is on the wall at the ATF office. #1 most wanted!!!


----------

